# Tandem vs Single in Snow



## HighLineman (Mar 21, 2007)

Does anybody have any thoughts on tandem axled vs single axled trailers in fields that have 8 to 10 inches of snow in them. I was wondering about the drag on the snow and getting stuck easier. 
I have a 6ft x12ft. single axle now and I'm looking at a 7ft x 14ft or 7ft x16ft tandem axle in the near future.
Thanks for your help


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

i had a 5x10 single and now moved to a 6x14 tandem. We also have a tandem snowmobile trailer. my thoughts are your making one path with the first tire and the second just follows. We have pulled our snowmobile trailer threw 18 inches of snow in the parking lot at the mountains and didnt know it was there. Also like farmers and their tractors with two tires or duals you will have better flotation.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I feel a dual has an advantage over a single axle in every aspect of the game. What you need to consider is the weight diference between the two. A 6' x 14' will weigh a whole lot more then what you have now and therefore may be harder to pull through the snow. Once your rolling there's not much resistance but getting it going from a stop may get tricky. I have a 5'x10', 7'x14' and a 7'x16' The 5'x10' factory dry weight is 930 lbs. the 7'x14' dually 2560 lbs. and the 7'x16' dually 2600 Notice how there's only 50 lbs. difference between the 14' and 16', but go from the 10' to the 14' and it's a 1630 lb. increase. That's mostly due to the extra meat in the frame to carry the loads a dual axle is expected to haul. Put some good sneakers on your truck and don't go too far off in the soft stuff and hopefully you'll be fine. One thing to keep in mind, yea you've moved up to a 14' but you'll pack that full in no time and wonder why you didn't get the 16' It's a disease we all suffer from.  
Cut'em


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

fyi the 6by 14 is my new hunting trailer. i also have a 7by 16 for my business. the are both tandem axle but there is a 1000 lbs difference


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm comparing two 7' trailers, 14' to a 16' Same manufactuer. Your comparing a 6' x 14' to a 7' x 16' Two totally differant trailers, there may indeed be a 1000 lbs. differance especially if one is aluminum. I just looked on the dealers site and they list the 14'er 40 lbs. heavier then the 16' Go figure???

Carry-On
7 x 14 Enclosed Trailer 
V-Nose Cargo Trailer
#1177
GVWR: 7000
Empty Weight: 2600
Load Capacity: 4400
Rear Door: Ramp
Side Door: Yes
Axle: Dual
Extras: View Photos
Warranty: Yes
Color: White
Accessories: V- Nose 
Trailer, Diamond Plate 
Stone Guard, 4 Electric 
Brakes all 4, Domes, Vent

Carry-On 
7 x 16 Enclosed Trailer
V-Nose Cargo Trailer
#1207
GVWR: 7000
Empty Weight: 2560
Load Capacity: 4440
Rear Door: Ramp
Side Door: Yes
Axle: Dual
Extras: View Photos
Warranty: Yes
Color: White
Accessories: Diamond 
Plate Stone Guard, 4 
Electric Brakes, Domes, 
Vent


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah but he has a 6x12 so compared to my 6x14 maybe 50-100 pounds plus axle and tires so i maybe have 300 pounds more than him spread out over 4 tires vs 2 is a big difference. depending on what he is running for a spread he could have that much weight just in decoys and gear. i guese the only reason i went with a tandem is so i can put my four wheeler way in back and it doesnt sway with a 14 foot


----------

